# LOST - Nancy (now called Daisy) - Gayton near Kings Lynn in Norfolk



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I received this email today from Karma's Cave. Please if anyone is in the area and know any info let them know.



> Please see the urgent appeal below and contact Kerry if you can help or have any info [email protected]
> 
> One of our homed greyhounds, a fawn girl called Nancy (now called Daisy) who escaped from the garden of her new home and disappeared on 23 June, is still missing. She disappeared in the village of Gayton near Kings Lynn in Norfolk. There have been no sightings of her since 23 June so we are extremely worried for her safety. She has no collar on as someone tried to grab her and she pulled out of her collar. She is microchipped. We have put extensive publicity out and we have another advert in the Eastern Daily Press tomorrow. If anyone has any contacts in this area or has any ideas to help us find her please do get in touch with us.


Unforutnately im too far away to help.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

I have the picture and poster as an email attachment, so if anyone is in the area and can help with putting up poster etc. then please PM me your email address and I will forward on the poster.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Pics now added:


----------

